# Looking for pocket knife suggestions.



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm looking to expand my pocket knife collection and am open to suggestions.

They are for use, not display. I generally use a clip and carry it in my front jean pocket. Use them for opening packages, daily tasks etc. I'm not looking to spend hundreds or go custom. I'd be interested in any unknown brands that I should be on the lookout for or any to avoid.

If anyone has any must have knives or brands, let me know, say $50, $100 & $150.

I'm currently looking at an Ontario Knife Company Rat II, Kershaw Chill, Sypderco Paramilitary 2 and a Grohmann 340S Mini right now. My sweet spot for size is the Enzo and Kershaw 1980, 4" closed, 7" open. I'm in Canada, so I do have limitations on what or where I can order from. Spring assist is fine, push button is not.

Here is my current rotation, from L to R, Case Trapper, Victorniox Soldier 1961 (made in 1999), Kershaw 1980ST, Enzo Scandi Edge (I forget model #), Kershaw 3890, Opinel #8 Carbon


----------



## Luis Mario Meraz (Oct 9, 2015)

Cudeman T4

Enviado desde mi Moto G Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The Kershaw Blur blackout is a nice knife...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Mario Meraz (Oct 9, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Moto G Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a bunch of high end pocket knives, but my EDC is a Buck Mini-Iceman. I got it on sale at CT $11.99...I couldn't pass it up at that price....the Regular price is $39.99.
It's small and comfy....Sharpens to razor edge and holds it really well...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Trapper all the way.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok so I may get some haters here but dude get onto aliexpress, I know what the first impressions are when I say that but I got a para mil 2 replica (digital camo g10) for 11gbp! I thought I'd give it a crack first as I didn't fancey risking the loss of a $200 knife and in all honestly it 1 of if not the best bargain blade I own! For £11 it is proper g10 and was sharp enough to shave with out the box with all markings and logos. I've had it for a year or so now and it goes everywhere with me, screws are still tight and no movement what so ever from blade. I'd take the leap and get 1 regardless 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I got screwed ordering slingshot ammo from AliExpress, never again. They took my money, got no product and they denied my claim.

That Cudeman looks sweet! It looks like amazon.CA has third party sellers for them too.

I've seen some very good sales at CT in the past and will be keeping my eyes open again. You can never have too many $20 knives, great for gloves/tool/tackle boxes or to carry. As for the Kershaw, I am a big fan of theirs. They make a good bang for the buck knife, I love the SpeedSafe opening and fairly easy to get up here.

Agreed, the Case Trapper is a classic. It makes me feel old school and classy at the same time. Made in USA too.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry it was 12gbp, Jan 2016 I got mine and the company on Ali is lion knifes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Just saw you're reply bud, yeah I'm lucky I've only ordered 5 or 6 items from there and recieved them all, I wouldn't use them again either if I got screwed over! Just a thought for you mate 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Dude... what do you need another knife for? You got more blades than the Joker.. Unless you want another one for specialty use.. or you just want one cuz you want one.. I'd stick with what you got.. or maybe you don't want to carry the same knife twice in one week.. by the way.. nice colection.. I've had a few different kershaws.. lost them all except the one I carry now


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a vast collection of folders from Kershaws to Chris Reeve.

The one I end up with at work the most is my ZT 0770CF I have de-assisted it to make closing with one hand easier.

Lightweight but a tank.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

marky said:


> I have a vast collection of folders from Kershaws to Chris Reeve.
> The one I end up with at work the most is my ZT 0770CF


It's a beauty for sure, I've had my eye on a ZT for a while. Unfortunately, it comes in at $240-280 Canadian, which puts it at $280-300+Canadian for me, well above what I'm looking to spend.

@StretchandEat as for why I want another....the same reason guys want more than 3 slingshots. No one needs more than an OTT, TTF and PFS, but most of us have 20+. The wanting another knife right now, I have a few bucks from Christmas that I can do what I want with, no questions asked or eye rolls from my wife. Actually, I'll still get the eye roll, but she's a keeper.

Plus, I just discovered how to properly sharpener them and keep them hair shaving sharp, so it has repeaked my interest in them. We've got 2 boys, so they won't mind a hand me down if I get tired of any of them.

I wish I could tackle making one, but not sure my Weber Kettle would make a proper forge. Although, I have seen it done successfully.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Spyderco Delica4. Perfect carry size and you can't go wrong with VG-10.

You get a new strop, did ya Bruce?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Spyderco Delica4. Perfect carry size and you can't go wrong with VG-10.
> 
> You get a new strop, did ya Bruce?


I haven't progresses to a proper strop yet, but I did try one when I made an attempt to take up Straight Razor Shaving. It didn't last long and I went back to vintage Double Edge and sold it off. I use an old belt right now to put the final edge on it.

My in-laws got me the Spyderco Tri-Angle sharpener for Christmas. I like it much better than my Gatco/Lansky and can put a whicked sharp edge on pocket knives and even out kitchen knives, without marking them up with the clamping jig those systems used.

I'll have a look at the Delica4. I had seen it and like that it came in colorful handle options.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

My current collection (not including fixed blades)



















If you are looking at Zero Tolerance but don't wanna break the bank check out the Kershaw Cryo.
It's designed by Rick Hinderer and comes with a spring assist opening and a lock bar stabilizer just like the ZT knives he designs. 8cr13MoV steel which has stainless properties and holds an edge incredibly well for the price of around 50 bucks.










This It's my EDC along with my Leatherman Wave.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've always liked Canoe folders, I carry a Case Canoe quite a bit.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

For a bit more (around $100) you can snag a Benchmade Barrage or Mini Barrage. Remove the spring assist in these and you can swing them open and closed using the Axis Lock. They're a grade of higher end stainless and are finished great but the handles feel a little cheap. They're made of fiberglass reinforced nylon.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great info and help guys...I appreciate all of it.


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

Get a Spyderco Endura 4 with a flat ground blade in vg10. A hugely tough knife with excellent blade geometry.....


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I always carry my Victorinox Cadet, but I am very happy with my EDC which is a SOG Twitch II. It is a great size and shape, good quality, and also fun to play with.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sog-TWI17-CP-Twitch-II-Folding-Knife-Satin-2-65-Drop-Blade-orange-Handle-tools/191933729656?_trksid=p2045573.c100507.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D5f046b906a15412eabe868e8a9986444%26pid%3D100507%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

"It's a beauty for sure, I've had my eye on a ZT for a while. Unfortunately, it comes in at $240-280 Canadian, which puts it at $280-300+Canadian for me, well above what I'm looking to spend."

Are you anywhere near Toronto?


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

AlmightyOx said:


> My current collection (not including fixed blades)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection.

You are correct about the Cryo. Amazing value.

Will post pics of my collection soon.

Cheers.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@marky Nope, I'm I'm Winnipeg.

I have a couple Kershaws on my Amazon wish list, the Cyro being one of them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cold steel folding bush man.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

brucered said:


> @marky Nope, I'm I'm Winnipeg.
> I have a couple Kershaws on my Amazon wish list, the Cyro being one of them.


The Cryo really is a great knife. The only gripe I have is that the flipper is a bit sharp in the pocket, but if you take your knife apart to lube your pivot you can easily sand the edges of the flipper to give it a more friendly feel. I also carry a Kershaw Leek for light duty because it practically disappears in your pocket.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Kershaw Kryo is a nice option and I like the deep pocket clip.

Depending on what size of blade you want I also recommend Spyderco Dragonfly (I got the G10 version), Spyderco Cat, Spyderco Chaparral, Spyderco Sage 1 (other Sage versions are awesome too) and Spyderco Manix 2 Lightweight. All of these Spydercos have a finger choil and a wire clip that seats the knife deep in the pocket. The Chaparral and Cat are my go-to edc knives.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@SamuraiSamoht

My issue with Spyderco is...every one I see, I like. That Chaparral is gorgeous.

I'm guessing pocket knives are another rabbit hole that is deep.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Pocket knives, fixed blades, sheaths, slingshots... very deep rabbit holes indeed.  imo the best "budget knife" out of my list is the Spyderco Cat. Doesn't have jimping on the thumb ramp but that never bothered me.


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Pocket knives, fixed blades, sheaths, slingshots... very deep rabbit holes indeed.  imo the best "budget knife" out of my list is the Spyderco Cat. Doesn't have jimping on the thumb ramp but that never bothered me.


The Cat is a good budget option. Another that come to mind is the Kershaw Injection.

My ruff and tumble Spidey is the Delica or the Stretch.


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

brucered said:


> @SamuraiSamoht
> 
> My issue with Spyderco is...every one I see, I like. That Chaparral is gorgeous.
> 
> I'm guessing pocket knives are another rabbit hole that is deep.


Very deep. It's time for me to thin the herd, and get into something like..Slingshots. More hands on activity than admiring drawer princess folders.

I do a very nice edge though.

Cheers.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Bruce,

My personal favorite is a Spyderco Ocelot. It was a deal purchase and at first I was skeptical. I like flat grind and thinner blades especially for simple folder tasks. It is flat and I prefer textured CF over G10. Vg10 is also not my favorite regarding sharpening. But in practice I was carving aluminum with it as well as using it for all type of cuts. The jimpings are placed well and the curved back of the blade makes it a fine debark tool. So I was proven wrong and love it for sure now. Long story short, it's size and very thin, but durable construction is great to wear inside belt. Here is not a good idea tho show a clip in the pocket. It's asking for trouble literally.

Designer is Tim Wegner - he also has similar designs for other companies.










I also like to use a Spyderco Persistence. That is great-great folder. Easy to sharpen, smooth open. One of the best value for the money.

Thank you for the thread, hope you find some ideas. :wave:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## polonose (Jan 29, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Ok so I may get some haters here but dude get onto aliexpress, I know what the first impressions are when I say that but I got a para mil 2 replica (digital camo g10) for 11gbp! I thought I'd give it a crack first as I didn't fancey risking the loss of a $200 knife and in all honestly it 1 of if not the best bargain blade I own! For £11 it is proper g10 and was sharp enough to shave with out the box with all markings and logos. I've had it for a year or so now and it goes everywhere with me, screws are still tight and no movement what so ever from blade. I'd take the leap and get 1 regardless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


i imagine it isnt a compression lock?
also is it 440c? cos there is nothing wrong with that.
iv so far stayed away from replicas but yours sounds great what website?
also have you seen the ganzos? original cheap but apparently very good. they do a few spyderco and benchmade "almost" replicas id like to try out
how do you go with the knife laws? i find myself using the reasonable reason clause almost EVERYDAY hahah


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

His site was AliExpress. They promote counterfeit. Those selling practices are fraud and probably illegal to run anywhere in N/A. They aren't knockoffs, they are replicas that steel the name, logo, box, instruction sheet. It's chesp and vain to buy one just for the logo.

It's everything that is wrong with the Asian market's reputation, in a one stop shop.

Don't buy and support that site


----------



## Wildrat (Jan 26, 2017)

I like my CRKT M16-14ZSF, I've been carrying it about 10 years now.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Ukprelude said:


> Ok so I may get some haters here but dude get onto aliexpress, I know what the first impressions are when I say that but I got a para mil 2 replica (digital camo g10) for 11gbp! I thought I'd give it a crack first as I didn't fancey risking the loss of a $200 knife and in all honestly it 1 of if not the best bargain blade I own! For £11 it is proper g10 and was sharp enough to shave with out the box with all markings and logos. I've had it for a year or so now and it goes everywhere with me, screws are still tight and no movement what so ever from blade. I'd take the leap and get 1 regardless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Man. When I read this post of yours I spent a week trawlin Ali Express. Thanks 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I added a couple knives to my rotation. Both are great and the Rat is a complete bargain at the price. This is my first Spyderco, but I can already see how they have such a good reputation.

The Ontario Rat 1, AUS8, was about $35 shipped, CDN.

The Spyderco Paramilitary 2, G10, S30V was about $150 shipped, CDN.

Sorry for the crummy pic.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You're gonna love that Para 2 Bruce. I thought you wanted to go smaller...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> You're gonna love that Para 2 Bruce. I thought you wanted to go smaller...


I did...but I couldn't resist a couple big flippers.

I'm sure I'll add a fee more smaller ones soon.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Both handle shape are great and fine steels as well. Great choice for practical knives  Cheers!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

brucered said:


> I'm looking to expand my pocket knife collection and am open to suggestions.
> They are for use, not display. I generally use a clip and carry it in my front jean pocket. Use them for opening packages, daily tasks etc. I'm not looking to spend hundreds or go custom. I'd be interested in any unknown brands that I should be on the lookout for or any to avoid.
> If anyone has any must have knives or brands, let me know, say $50, $100 & $150.
> I'm currently looking at an Ontario Knife Company Rat II, Kershaw Chill, Sypderco Paramilitary 2 and a Grohmann 340S Mini right now. My sweet spot for size is the Enzo and Kershaw 1980, 4" closed, 7" open. I'm in Canada, so I do have limitations on what or where I can order from. Spring assist is fine, push button is not.
> Here is my current rotation, from L to R, Case Trapper, Victorniox Soldier 1961 (made in 1999), Kershaw 1980ST, Enzo Scandi Edge (I forget model #), Kershaw 3890, Opinel #8 Carbon


Puma knifes from.germany make some great stuff .
Also if you want something to always have on you when your in a,pinch I suggest the Swissarmy key knife


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Bruce, you know this is next, right? 










The Para 2 was the first "nice" knife I sharpened with this kit, I've since added the diamond stones and the extra fines. The Para comes factory sharp at 20 + 20, matching the 40 degree edge side on the sharpener. If you don't already have one I highly recommend it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@CornDawg

I got the Spyderco sharpener for Christmas. I wasn't expecting it to bring my current knives to hair shaving sharp, but they did. My EDC knives I sharpen in the 40*, my Opinel at 30*.

The extra stones are on my wish list. It's a great little sharpener. I had a Gatco (Similar to Lansky) and never enjoyed the clamping mechanism and messy oils. I'm not ready to go full out stones yet, so this is a happy medium. I can sharpen my Enzo Scandi edge freehand on stones, but nothing else.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

You have a nice collection going. If you are lucky you might be able to find a Puma Deer Hunter. That would be a good one for you.

GP


----------

